# New Smoker -- Junk man leaveth, junk man taketh



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

An all steel fridge that has seen better days. I hope to breath new life into it as I modify it into a large smoker for the big jobs.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 6, 2017)

I knew you were a Dumpster Diver!!

Buddy has one he did with old single burner hot plate and a cast iron frying pan...sits under the fridge...smoke from pellets goes up through holes he drilled....has a bigger hole for exhaust with a very high tech coffee can lid and a single screw for a damper. Crude at best and very effective too.

Another friend has a much large purpose built walk in smoker that uses those compressed wood smoke disks....that one automatically feeds itself. But the really cool thing is it recirculates the smoke....pulling it off the top of the box and blowing back in from the bottom....think clothes dryer exhaust pipe with a bathroom fart fan funneled into a sealed wood pallet with a bunch of holes in the top. Uses very little wood....just keeps moving the smoke around and around. It is much more involved than that, but that is the gist of it.

I just have a blue plastic tarp dividing one of my sheds in two and a old kettle grill for a fire box...works great except for the part about how you have to open the door walk in and feed the fire...after a couple days my eyes look like two eggs in a bucket slop! I strongly suggest you devise a way to feed the fire with opening the door!

You got a good base to start with!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 6, 2017)

Yup, this is going to take some research. Lots and Lots of ways to do this.

Old couple down the street had enough. Just about giving things away, for mere pennies before fleeing to Billings. I looked while the last day sale was going on, and missed this one. Now it's a grab fest. It's all just sitting there for the taking.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 6, 2017)

Please promise me you will disable that self-locking door!


----------



## AkTom (Jun 7, 2017)

I wish I could find one like that. I'd make a kegerator out of it.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 7, 2017)

AkTom said:


> I wish I could find one like that. I'd make a kegerator out of it.



It takes time. I've been looking and think about one for a couple of years, then this just fell into my lap. I was considering building a Crap-House Smoker, and as it turns out there is an old Crap-House at the property that I can also take. I'm going to pass on that.


----------



## Mismost (Jun 8, 2017)

Wife swaps haircuts for jerky with this old guy. We stopped by his house one day last summer. His smokehouse is an old outhouse....has a metal tray he sits his fire on that slides in and out from the backside and under the two holes. Crappy little structure that produces very good results!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 8, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Wife swaps haircuts for jerky with this old guy. We stopped by his house one day last summer. His smokehouse is an old outhouse....has a metal tray he sits his fire on that slides in and out from the backside and under the two holes. Crappy little structure that produces very good results!



Poop and Salami/Sausages, I like to keep separate. Weird yes, but that's me.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 8, 2017)

I use a cold smoker - So I can smoke cheese,meat or anything at the temp of 70 degrees F. 

So I smoke all my meats raw then I cook them normal - perfect everytime !


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 10, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I use a cold smoker - So I can smoke cheese,meat or anything at the temp of 70 degrees F.
> 
> So I smoke all my meats raw then I cook them normal - perfect everytime !



I'm going to look into that. Might simplify the job.


----------

